# HT 1000 Lapel Mic



## 94H (Sep 6, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Lapel mic will fit on the HT1250?


----------



## MMiz (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't know the answer to your question, but I'm sure the folks at batlabs discussion board and RadioReference would.


----------



## Bullets (Sep 8, 2010)

No, totally different pin set-up and attachment system. 1250 used a tounge and screw system, 1000 used a tounge and latch.

also, you could have just google.image searched for HT1250 and seen that.


----------

